# Rabatt auf Aldi Rechnung



## Melias (7 September 2017)

Per SMS erhalte ich immer wieder Nachricht von einem Club, bei dem ich nach Beitritt bis zu 25% von meinen Aldi Rechnungen erstattet bekomme.
Dazu muss ich nur Fotos meiner Aldi Rechnungen schicken - und eben in den Club beitreten.
Solange ich aber nur auf die Links klicke und nicht abschliesse kann nichts passieren, oder ?
Ist vermutlich eh nur Abzocke und nicht von Aldi.


----------



## BenTigger (7 September 2017)

Melias schrieb:


> Solange ich aber nur auf die Links klicke und nicht abschliesse kann nichts passieren, oder ?


Doch, es können Trojaner sein!


----------

